# FI löst aus, obwohl Sicherung draußen



## visu90 (10 September 2011)

Hi,
mein Vater hat mir erzählt, dass er eine Lampe montieren wollte (ich habe mir die Lampe angesehen und die hat ein metallenes gehäuße, sprich elektrisch leitend). So, Strom für Bohrmaschine und Staubsauger hat er natürlich per Verlängerung von einem anderen Stromkreis bezogen. Und als er mit allem Fertig war und wieder an den Sicherungskasten ging hat er festgestellt, dass der FI ausgelöst hatte. Wie kann das denn sein, wenn er doch davor die Sicherung rausgemacht hat???


----------



## zotos (10 September 2011)

Ganz einfach es gab wohl eine Verbindung zwischen dem N und PE. Somit sind einige mA über diese neue Verbindung am FI vorbei zurück geflossen und der hat ausgelöst.

Der FI macht quasi eine Summenbildung das was über die Außenleiter durch ihn herein geht muss auch über diese bzw. den Neutralleiter auch zurück kommen wenn da einige mA an ihm vorbei geleitet werden in dem Fall über den PE dann merkt er dies.


----------



## visu90 (10 September 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Ganz einfach es gab wohl eine Verbindung zwischen dem N und PE. Somit sind einige mA über diese neue Verbindung am FI vorbei zurück geflossen und der hat ausgelöst.


 
Ja, aber müsste dafür nicht eine spannung zwischen N und PE anliegen??? Wenn ich an einer normalen Steckdose Spannung zwischen N und PE messe beträgt diese 0V. Wie soll es denn da zum Stromfluss kommen?


----------



## Sockenralf (10 September 2011)

Hallo,

es sind eben keine 0,000V, sondern ein wenig darüber.

Überlegen wir mal:
Der Strom, der vom Außenleiter durch den Verbraucher fließt, muß auch durch den entsprechenden N-Leiter zurück zum EVU, oder?
Nun stellt jeder Draht einen kleinen Widerstand dar (auch der N in der Verteilung über den Hausanschluß bis zurück zum VNB-Trafo.
An diesem kleinen Widerstand fällt eine kleine Spannung ab.
Diese kleine Spannung hat dein Vater auf den PE gegeben, die kleine Spannung hat einen kleinen Strom getrieben und ...
Was passiert, wenn ein kleiner Strom (z. B. 20mA) über den PE fließt? 

MfG


----------



## bike (10 September 2011)

Elektrotechnik ist doch ein Mysterium.
Schon mal nachgedacht, wie eine Verteilung aufgebaut ist und was ein FI ist?

Also ich würde mal FI bei WIKIpedia eingeben, du da kommen echt Informationen heraus.


bike


----------



## Leitmayr (11 September 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,





Sockenralf schrieb:


> es sind eben keine 0,000V, sondern ein wenig darüber.
> 
> Überlegen wir mal:
> Der Strom, der vom Außenleiter durch den Verbraucher fließt, muß auch durch den entsprechenden N-Leiter zurück zum EVU, oder?
> ...


häte ich jetzt auch gesag (ein strom von 20mA reicht "normalerweis"nicht aus FI hat ja meist 30mA)
(Ich hoffe meine aussage ist korrekt wenn nicht freue ich mich natürlich über berichtigungen.)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2011)

Ein 30mA FI kann auch schon bei 15mA auslösen, es reicht oft schon aus
ein elektrisches Gerät in die Hand zu nehmen  ( Rasierer oder Föhn ) und
laut zu husten.


----------



## zotos (11 September 2011)

visu90 schrieb:


> Ja, aber müsste dafür nicht eine spannung zwischen N und PE anliegen??? Wenn ich an einer normalen Steckdose Spannung zwischen N und PE messe beträgt diese 0V. Wie soll es denn da zum Stromfluss kommen?


Auch dies ist recht einfach. Bei einem Verbraucher ist einen Außenleiter und einen Neutralleiter angeschlossen. Wenn man nun parallel zu dem 1. Neutralleiter einen zweiten anschließt fließt auch über diesen ein Strom auch wenn zwischen dem 1. und 2. Neutralleiter eigentlich ja kein Potential unterschied herrscht.

In Deinem Fall ist es ganz genau so nur etwas komplizierter... die Verbindung vom PE mit dem N verursacht das der Strom der z.B. durch die Bohrmaschine, das Licht oder sonst was im Nebenraum eine neue Möglichkeit gefunden hat zurück zufließen und diesen Nutzt er auch.


----------



## Sockenralf (11 September 2011)

Hallo,


Leitmayr schrieb:


> häte ich jetzt auch gesag (ein strom von 20mA reicht "normalerweis"nicht aus FI hat ja meist 30mA)
> (Ich hoffe meine aussage ist korrekt wenn nicht freue ich mich natürlich über berichtigungen.)


 
Theoretisch hast du recht, ABER:
1. Wie schon gesagt --> SPÄTESTENS bei 30mA lößt er aus (typischerweise irgendwas um die 20mA)
2. Wir wissen nicht, mit welchem Strom der RCD schon "vorbelastet" ist

MfG


----------



## Leitmayr (11 September 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Theoretisch hast du recht, ABER:
> ...


Danke für die berichtigungen des mit spterstens wusst ich ned


----------

